
Source of AmigaOS 4 Firefox port Timberwolf now open to the public - doener
http://www.amigans.net/modules/xforum/viewtopic.php?topic_id=7095&forum=3
======
dingdingdang
Good idea to embrace github
([https://github.com/tfrieden/timberwolf](https://github.com/tfrieden/timberwolf)),
think a lot of "minority" software scenes, like the Amiga community, could
really do with embracing new platforms for distribution of both message
(forums/chat) and content (i.e. code/binaries) - would make the whole
experience a lot fresher both for existing core audience and newcomers.

~~~
mappu
A github monoculture is equally worrying, though.

~~~
thejosh
git remote add xxx git://xxx.com git push origin xxx

~~~
lcswi
Does not include issues.

~~~
josteink
Which wouldn't be so much of an issue (yes, yes) if lots of commits weren't of
the type "Fixes #3243".

------
gbraad
Too bad it is not a proper diffset of the original Firefox codebase, such as a
branch, patchset, and/or separate commits... whatever you want to name it. But
as of currently it is an initial commit with all and a license change?

------
transfire
Now open source AmigaOS 4 and we will be getting somewhere.

~~~
synchronise
AROS already exists pretty much for this reason.

------
kibwen
What version of Firefox is this based on? What modifications are necessary to
get Firefox running on this platform?

~~~
doener
Timberwolf is based on Firefox 4.0 from 2012:

[http://www.amigabounty.net/?function=viewproject&projectid=4...](http://www.amigabounty.net/?function=viewproject&projectid=44)

As far as I know there where only two updates since this initial release back
in 2012.

~~~
bsimpson
It makes me giggle to see HTML5 and ECMAScript 3.1 being bragged about
contemporaneously. I know the ES versioning is fucked up because of the events
that led to Harmony, but considering that HTML5 was the big tech buzzword
until ES6, seeing HTML5 alongside ES3 makes it seem surprisingly old.

